# Some Electrics not working



## gingertom (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi All

Can anyone help me please.
I have discovered that the Electric Window, Electric Mirrors and Auxiliary Heater fan have all stopped working on my Rapido 924F.

I have checked the individual appropriate fuses and they are all ok, however there does not appear to be any power getting to the fuses when i check with a Blade Fuse meter.

I have additionally checked the main fuses on top of the engine battery and they are OK.

The Electric Window , Mirrors and Heater only normally functions when the ignition is on , Does anyone therefore know if there is a relay or switch that may be stopping the power getting to these 3 items, or maybe a connector that has come apart somewhere.

Thank you for your help Gingertom


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

More information please, is your van a Fiat, or a Merc? Is it an A class or coachbuilt? Alan.


----------



## gingertom (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Alan

It is Fiat based (2.8JTD), with the Rapido `A` class body, year 2005.


Regards Gingertom


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you open the door and remove the rubber sleeve somewhere near the hinges, you can check the state of the wiring which flexes every time the door is opened. 

I had a similar problem on a car. The live feed had broken. It will only blow a fuse if it earths out.


----------



## gingertom (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks 747

I will check the state of door wiring, but would that cause the auxiliary travel heater fan (located in middle of van) not to work.

The 3 items that have just stopped working (electric window, electric mirrors & auxiliary heater fan) are added by Rapido onto the Fiat base.

Regards Gingertom


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

gingertom said:


> Thanks 747
> 
> I will check the state of door wiring, but would that cause the auxiliary travel heater fan (located in middle of van) not to work.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about the heater but I would have thought the others are bog standard Fiat but possibly rerouted due to the A class body. It is even possible that as you only have one door (which I think you have) they used the spare feed for the aux. heater. That would still not explain it though. Without a wiring diagram, it would be just guesswork.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It would appear to me that as the three items are part of the auxillary fuse box, and only live when the ignition is on, that the ignition fed supply is missing.
In the original post it was confirmed that there was no power to the fuses and I think that is what has got to be investigated.
The auxillary fuse box is a Rapido fitted item and they have picked up the Fiat ignition fed supply from somewhere.
I found Rapido Wokingham to be very helpful when I had a problem with my marker lamps not working. You could you email them with your problem. <[email protected]>.

My Rapido handbook has the following info regarding the auxillary fusebox:

Fuse 1 5A Side Marker Lamps
Fuse 2 5A + after ignition
Fuse 3 20A Electric Windows
Fuse 4 5A Side Mirrors
Fuse 5 15A additional heating
Fuse 6 10A Accessories socket

Can you confirm there is no power getting to Fuses 2 - 6?


----------



## gingertom (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi rayc

Thank you for your reply, I will phone Rapido-Wokingham in the morning, the fuses on my Rapido are located as follows, I have found this in the Rapido Handbook under other fuses.

Small Fuse block in dash behind bottle holder.

-Electric Window 20A
-Electric Mirrors 15A

Main Fuse block on Drivers side
-Additional Heater fan Fuse F57 15A

I think your comment about ignition feed is very valid as I have checked all 3 fuses and they are OK, and no current at the fuseholders when the ignition is on.

Best Regards Gingertom


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As a matter of interest, have you checked all the fuses in the box, it is not unknown for the fuses not to be in the position that is shown in the book. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would also check the fuses using your meter, a visual check may not pick up a blown one, Alan.


----------



## gingertom (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks all for your help

Problem found to be loose earth terminals on a Fuse box, this stopped the Relays from switching on.


Best Regards Gingertom


----------

